

iPhone Pricing--A mistake or a clever plan? - mattculbreth
http://blog.bravadosoft.com/index.php/2007/09/06/iphone-pricing-a-mistake-or-a-clever-plan/

======
aston
Apple knew as they were releasing the iPhone that the iPod Touch was on the
way. Since the feature set of the iPhone and the iPod are so similar (minus
the camera and the phone, basically), Apple would have a hard time pricing the
two devices too far apart from each other. While the iPhone apparently was
worth the premium for a lot of people, in the DAP market no one's going to
shell out $500 for an mp3 player. Ultimately Apple will sell more iPods and
more iPhones with the price drop.

~~~
mattculbreth
Yep I agree. Obviously I wish I'd waited to buy the thing, but my will power
failed me on that one.

~~~
aston
Just wait 'till the one that plays whatever song you're thinking about and
make phone calls completely autonomously comes out in November...

------
adamdoupe
I have two differing thoughts about this.

On one hand, I see it as a tactic to make the iPhone appear more affordable
for Christmas. "Wow, 400 bucks is nothing compared to 600 bucks".

On the other hand, it will alienate the people who did buy an iPhone at launch
(I feel bad for the guy who bought his 16 days ago). They paid $200 extra to
get an iPhone 2 months in advance. That's $100 bucks a month; do you think
that's worth it? Many people will This no and feel screwed over by Apple.

------
henning
from the perspective of getting assloads of free publicity and buzz, it was a
pretty good idea.

